# PC Completly Dead - Please Help!!!



## robertcdf

Are you sure its not the monitor/graphics card? 
If anything you should till be able to access the bios.


----------



## skymaster

Sorry bout stating the obvious but call DELL. It might not be free but they will be the best to ask. Could be a well know problem to them and may even have a free fix.


----------



## Clutchcargo

What does your computer do when you try to boot it? Is it a black screen or does it go through the bios startup and then hang?


----------



## Kathleen H

You should check that your memory is properly seated, also ensure that the motherboard is not grounding off, these are one of the main reasons for PCs not responding.

also did you try clearing the cmos battery and restarting the computer.

Kathleen H


----------



## lostintrans

*still dead -please help*

thanks for ye're help guys but no system still dead - system acts as though it were plugged out altogether - monitor is fine, as is power supply and Hard disk, (i have checked these on other systems) 
memory is properly mounted and there does not appear to be a ground issue with the motherboard, as i said before there is power going to the motherboard when it is plugged in because there is a small green light on the motherboard, but nothing else


----------



## CuCullin

lostintrans said:


> thanks for ye're help guys but no system still dead - system acts as though it were plugged out altogether - monitor is fine, as is power supply and Hard disk, (i have checked these on other systems)
> memory is properly mounted and there does not appear to be a ground issue with the motherboard, as i said before there is power going to the motherboard when it is plugged in because there is a small green light on the motherboard, but nothing else


Even if the motherboard is getting power, it still may not be working. If you have something else available, you can try swapping out everything except the motherboard (ram and processor included - though its usually the case that the mobo and proc both die together (one kills the other)).


----------



## MinConst

Try resetting the BIOS. There might be a jumper near the battery. It will have three posts and there will be a jumper on probably 2 and three. Unplug the computer and place the jumper on 1 and 2 posts. Leave it there for a few seconds and then place it back on the 2 and three. Power up the system and see how it goes.


----------



## cjett

Maybe the button that you press to turn the computer on with is bad. Try following it down to where it plugs into the mobo and unplug it. Then take a small screw driver and jump across the two pins for a second. That will at least rule out the switch. I had that happen on a Gateway at work once.


----------



## rav5

Try swapping RAM (memory) with some that is known to be good, you might get a series of Post Beep Codes but you will know if that is it and find some compatable RAM. Crucial.com, Kingston, 4Allmemory.com have listings of compatable memory


----------



## 97catintenn

remove all pci cards except the video card, if you are using one.

disconnect the mouse, keyboard, audio cable, ect... everything but video and power.

if you have two banks of ram, remove one of them. 

If the system still does not start up, swap out the ram for the other one and try again.


----------



## robdville

This may sound ridiculous, but I've experienced it. "IF" the PSU has a voltage switch on it, change the position, try a boot and back again.


----------



## montaillou

Even if you had no memory the system would still boot up.

If as you seem to indicate that there is no indication that anything is happening. Lights go on but there is no action on the monitor, the hard drive doesn't spin (does it?) and you've already ruled out the PSU, my educated guess is your Mobo is fried.

So, just to rule out a few more things, does the HD spin? You should be able to hear it if it does. Does the fan on the cpu spin? Do you hear any beeps when you start up? When you swapped monitors, did you also swap the monitor cable out? Does the system stay on when you turn it on, or shut itself off after a few seconds/minutes?

When it first broke down, was it running, or did it just not boot up one day?


----------



## hubbard53

so the MB has the LED so you're getting power from the Power supply. That's good. 

For the most part, you'll get a beep, burp, whatever from the box even if you have bad memory, video, etc. 

Other than a bad switch, the other thing that will absolutly prevent a power-on is the processor . . . like a burnt out processor that's been shorted. Look at the power switch and look at the processor


----------



## gofrugal

Did u try replacing the Power Supply?


----------



## Bok Roodt

lostintrans said:


> Hi - hoping someone can help me out here - my PC a dell just over i year old, is just non responsive! i mean not a kick out of it!
> now i already did a little troubleshooting of my own
> - swapped out the power supply and it is worling fine
> - also swapped out the hard disk and it is working fine
> - there also seems to be power going to the mother board because that little green LED is lighting on the motherboard. but the pc just wont power up!?!
> so just what else could prevent the computer from even trying to start up!!
> now it has not had any knocks or anything like that so any help anyone can give me, i would be most greatful!!!
> thomas.


I have had a similar experience which I have solved after many hours by simply cleaning the area between the motherboard and the PC casing. You would be surprised to see how must dust and "woolies" accumulate in this section, it being out of sight. Good Luck!


----------



## Topdog

*What model Dell is this*

I work on them all the time. the GX 270s had a problem with bad capacitors. Look for a buldge or look for a rust corrosion on top of them. The symptops can be the following

1. that the PC turns on, but no video from the monitor. 
2. Thermal overheating error

There may be more symptoms, but those were the only ones I got.


----------



## Ash

Remove the CMOS battery and connect a LED to it. if it does not light up bright then the battery is bad

Remove everything (all cards + memory + cpu) and disconnect all drives. Try to just power on the board. Keep the buzzer and the power button connected

Try to power up

Disconnect mains

Insert cpu and its cooling device

Connect mains

Try to power up

Disconnect mains

Insert one memory stick

Connect mains

Try to power up

Try to exchange the memory sticks (with the mains power unplugged) until computer shows signs of life

Beeps from buzzer usually mean try another memry combination


----------



## wilsonmian

It is surely a RAM or Memory fault. I think you should try replacing it or if you have 2-3 different RAMs then you should try with 1 RAM only.


----------



## KHouse75

Is it out of warranty? Go to Dell's site and punch in the service tag on the warranty info page.

Did you get a lightning storm recently? I've seen many Dell Motherboards get fried by lightning. The boards I've replaced that were not under warranty were about $80 from Dell.

I always buy one of their 3 year warranties with every system now.

If it does nothing when you press the power, you probably have a dead motherboard.


----------



## vsheetz

Power supply bad - or power supply and the motherboard are both bad (power supply goes bad and takes out the motherboard).


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Vandy said:


> I would prefer you to contact Dell for the fault and try to get it repaired.They will be the best to help you out even if they will cost.Your monitor might have some problem or get your ram might be dislocated.Just try to refix each part of your laptop.Otherwise visit dell service center.


I'm not sure why people pull up a thread 1.5 years old
The original poster has NEVER replied to this thread
In fact he hasn't been back to this sit in almost a year

:whistling2:


----------



## rgsgww

Yeah

I think it was bad mobo caps just incase anybody wants to know.


----------



## CodeJock

Scuba_Dave said:


> I'm not sure why people pull up a thread 1.5 years old
> The original poster has NEVER replied to this thread
> In fact he hasn't been back to this sit in almost a year
> 
> :whistling2:


Well maybe others can still get something useful out of it instead of creating a new version of the same thread, even if the original poster is MIA, but who knows.

As an aside, and referring to the original problem and replies...

One thing almost always overlooked is the power button on the case. I just handled this for a friend whose PC 'just died'. The power button broke. Sometimes it *is* something simple :laughing:


----------

